# Arch Linux Erfahrung

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, ich hoffe, das ich kein Sakrileg begehe, wenn ich mal horche, ob hier schon eimal jemand aktuell Arch Linux ausprobiert hat. (Es scheint doch einen ganzen Tick aktueller als Gentoo zu sein. Beispiel für mich calibre oder pulsaudio u.a.)   :Very Happy: 

PS: Bitte nicht gleich teeren und Federn

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo flammenflitzer!

Ich habe ArchLinux schon jahrelang in Gebrauch, vor allem ist es sowohl auf meinem PC als auch auf meinem Notebook

das System, das den BootLoader (UEFI) erstellt und alle installierten Systeme mit einbezieht.

Starte ich den PC oder das Notebook kommt ein reicher Überblick über die installierten Systeme wie gentoo-stable,

gentoo-unstable, Fedora, Mageia. Dann nur anklicken, was ich will, und schon startet zB meine Standard-Version gentoo-stable.

Ich bin mit ArchLinux sehr zufrieden, aber auf gentoo werde ich auf keinen Fall verzichten.

Viel Freude wünsche ich dir mit ArchLinux.

Gruß

Manfred

----------

## Erdie

Meine Lebensgefährtin nutzt Manjaro und ist damit sehr zufrieden. Vorher hatte sie Mint auf einem relativ neuem Asus Notebook und das hängt sichr regelmäßig auf. Manjaro läuft nach ihrer Aussage perfekt und ist noch nie eingefroren. Sie geht dabei nicht so in den Tiefe sondern nutzt es einfach nur. Manjaro basiert ja auf arch.

----------

## pietinger

Weiß jemand welche Init-Systeme Arch bereitstellt  ?

----------

## Christian99

Systemd auf jeden Fall, bei fragen dazu schau ich immer erst im arch wiki nach  :Smile: 

Keine Ahnung, ob es noch alternativen gibt.

----------

## pietinger

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Systemd auf jeden Fall, bei fragen dazu schau ich immer erst im arch wiki nach 

 

Ja, genau das hatte ich auch rausgefunden  :Wink:  ...

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Keine Ahnung, ob es noch alternativen gibt.

 

... und genau das hätte mich interessiert. Was ich herausfinden konnte war: Keine Alternativen.

Falls das wirklich der Fall sein sollte, ist Arch für mich gestorben ... bevor ich systemd installiere kaufe ich mir Windows 11 (das will was bedeuten für jemand, der im Leben DOS 3.3, DOS 5.0, OS/2 ab 1.3, Solaris, SUSE Linux und letztendlich Gentoo Linux hatte ... und niemals irgendein Windows).

Für mich ist OpenRC bei Gentoo eines der wertvollsten Alleinstellungsmerkmale !

----------

## schmidicom

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> Weiß jemand welche Init-Systeme Arch bereitstellt  ?

 

Das hättest du auch einfach selber im ArchWiki (is ja nun wirklich nicht schwer zu finden) nachschlagen können, oder?

https://wiki.archlinux.org/title/Init

Zumindest wäre das besser gewesen als hier einen dieser absolut unnötigen "Ich bin Anti-systemd und muss das möglichst oft wie einfältig kund tun"-Kommentare abzusondern...

----------

## pietinger

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Das hättest du auch einfach selber im ArchWiki (is ja nun wirklich nicht schwer zu finden) nachschlagen können, oder?
> 
> https://wiki.archlinux.org/title/Init

 

Ich habe diesen Artikel tatsächlich nicht gefunden. Vielen Dank für den Link.

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> [...] und muss das möglichst oft wie [...] kund tun"-Kommentare abzusondern...

 

Es gibt in der Tat einen zweiten (dt.) Post von mir, in dem ich mich auch kritisch über systemd äußerte. Weitere kenne ich nicht (von ca. 800 posts).

Solltest Du mir einen dritten zeigen, werde ich mir den Schuh anziehen und Deinen Vorwurf akzeptieren. Ansonsten bewerte ich das "möglichst oft" als maßlos übertrieben.

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> [...] einfältig [...]

 

Das ist absolut unnötig und selbstgefällig ... es wächst sich aber raus, sobald Du aus der Pubertät raus bist.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Mal eine andere Frage. Kennt von euch jemand einen äquivalenten Ersatz von eix unter Arch? pacman -Ss kommt für mich niemals an eix ran....

----------

